# Aprés 3 mois...



## Moumoune14 (18 Novembre 2022)

Aprés 3 mois 1/2 à galéré avec une enfant cododo, voilá la quille. L'enfant ne pleure plus de la journée ( ou juste un chouinement) au lieu de 9 heures de pleurs et surtout j'ai réussi à la faire  dormir 1h30 au lieu de 10 ou  20 minutes maximum dans la journée. Je pense que la maman à eu peur quand je lui ai annoncé que si au mois de décembre c'était pareil j'arrêterais le contrat. En attendant j'ai quand même peur, car les'parents partent en vacance 1 semaine fin de la semaine prochaine. 😀


----------



## Ladrine 10 (18 Novembre 2022)

Les vacances avec les parents sont souvent le risque de reprise des mauvaise habitudes 
Surtout si vous commencez à voir le bout du tunnel


----------



## liline17 (18 Novembre 2022)

j'ai une petite toujours en cododo, que j'accueille depuis février, ça m'a pris environs 3 ou 4 mois pour y arriver, puis recalage après les vacances d'été, puis un déménagement qu'elle n'a pas aimé, il m'a fallut encore près de 2 mois pour que ses siestes se passent bien.
Pour le reste, c'est un ange.


----------



## Petuche (18 Novembre 2022)

PATIENCE est le maître mot dans notre métier. En tous cas super pour toi!


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Novembre 2022)

J'espère que les parents ne vont pas mettre tout par terre durant leurs vacances ! ce serait dommage pour votre travail ... vous nous redirez ...


----------



## Orlhad (19 Novembre 2022)

Quelle galère le cododo ! Quand je vois des tout-petits s'endormir sans stress dans leur lit ou sur le tapis d'éveil et que je me remémore le cauchemar que peut représenter la gestion du sommeil d'un enfant soumis à cette habitude, je peux vous certifier que je n'hésite jamais à le déconseiller aux parents.

C'est vrai qu'on peut y voir une approche "plus naturelle"  mais c'est un total non sens pour des parents actifs. C'est chaque fois de la souffrance pour tout le monde.


----------

